# Appllication Facebook a une taille énorme



## gigab (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé il y a quelques jours Facebook sur mon iphone 5 iOs 6.3.2.
L'application faisait une 50aine de Mo.

Mais maintenant, je n'ai que discuté avec la messagerie, ajouté 2 photos, partagé 2 liens et l'application est monté à 184Mo !!!

Quelqu'un sait il d'où ça vient ? Comment faire pour "perdre" ce poids ? Parce que là j'ai un peu peur ...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Cordialement,


----------



## Siciliano (29 Mars 2013)

Hello ! 

Alors pour te dire, mon application Facebook fait le même poids (184 Mo). Alors que ça fait maintenant 2 semaines que je l'ai mise sur mon iPhone 5 tout neuf.
Donc je pense que c'est normal.


----------



## gigab (13 Avril 2013)

Je reviens vers vous pour le même souci ... maintenant j'en suis à 250 Mo ... et je ne fais rien de particulier ...
J'ai envoyé un message, mais pas de réponse évidemment ... dans 3 mois il ne va rester que l'app Facebook sur mon iPhone, ça va prendre 16Go !!!


----------



## Barbababar (14 Avril 2013)

Il faut réinstaller l'app ! C'est les images qui se mettent en cache pour toujours je crois, réinstaller le tout permet de le vider... En attendant une mise à jour :/
Sur mon iPad j'avait 400 Mo...


----------



## gigab (15 Avril 2013)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait au début ... mais bon c'est assez lourd de devoir installer/réinstaller 

Ceci dit, j'ai trouvé une solution ou plutôt un logiciel Mac/Windows. Il s'agit de PhoneClean, il scanne tout l'iPhone et supprime les caches, fichiers obsolètes (hors système ) etc ..
On peut choisir quels fichiers supprimer ou non ... du coup j'ai pu libérer plus de 400Mo sur l'iPhone. Et ça n'a pas changé le fonctionnement, toujours aussi rapide et stable. Sans avoir à jealbreaker


----------

